# P0522 CODE Engine oil pressure



## josegto (Mar 17, 2011)

Dear Goat owners my baby (GTO '06 mileage 23K) shows the following code *P0522 Engine oil pressure sensor switch circuit low input*
How bad is this? :confused May I drive it without harm the engine? Thanxs in advance goaters!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Um, it probably means the sensor is shorted out (or open). Find the sensor, and test it with your meter. Otherwise, there's a fault somewhere else in the circuit.


----------

